# Relocation from India to Singapore



## sara.penneru (May 1, 2012)

Hi,

I have been looking to get my stuff relocated from India to Singapore. I have come to Singapore last month on job. My company offered me 100kgs of relocation by sea/road.
Can anyone suggest good companies that can help me in relocation??
Has anyone here got idea on how long it takes to bring relocation baggage by sea freight (Bangalore -Singapore)?

Regards,
Sara.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sara: you should ask Indian Freight Forwarders, not Singapore Freight Forwarders

And 100KG is nothing, you could just air freight it, unless it was bulky ..


----------

